# Paretroplus nourissati: Looks like they've paired



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 70G tank with eight adult P. kieneri and two P. nourissati (lamena). There has been a lot of activity in the tank over the last few days, with the kieneri displaying actively and looking for spawning sites. The really good news is that the lamena look like they have paired and are showing a high degree of compatibility. Here's a brief video showing the lamena more than just tolerating one another. Could a spawn be in the offing? I can only hope.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like Spring just might be in the air! Nice looking fish and I wish you success in getting a successful spawn.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good! Still my favorite fish in your collection.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Looking good! Still my favorite fish in your collection.





Deeda said:


> It looks like Spring just might be in the air! Nice looking fish and I wish you success in getting a successful spawn.


Thanks. Here's hoping :thumb:


----------

